# Oh How I Dislike Pain.



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

So, I had my surgery yesterday and its 12.30 at night and I can't sleep because of pain, so I figured I'd sulk to horse forum about my very sore feet.

So, it hasn't been as cruisy as I thought it would be. Didn't wake up too well after surgery - so spent a few hours extra in recovery, when I did finally wake up, rated the pain a seven (out of ten), so I was given some pretty decent drugs. Which worked really well, had no pain for the first twenty or so hours. Also, when I was in recovery, my feet began to bleed, quite a lot. Nurses had to redress the bandages for me, twice. 

Been sleeping basically ever since, except I've been awake for the past few hours... Would rate the pain something like an eight? Had continuous issues with bleeding, seems to have stopped a bit for now. Won't be able to ride for ages! I'm already bored of being cooped up inside -.-

So basically, I hate surgery, bandages, pain & stitches. This was a whole lot worse than I was told it would be..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

ouch ! hope you feel better soon !


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks  Its now one-thirty am and I'm STILL awake. 

This isn't very fun anymore, my throat is still very sore from the surgery too - eating ice cream for dinner is really the only bonus...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I feel for you. I had a shoulder repaired two weeks ago. The pain is pretty much gone now but I still have my days. For me, though, by far the worst thing was the way I reacted to the anastethic. I won't gross you out with details but I couldn't keep anything down and it took me a week (and a trip to emergency) to get me back on track. Hang in there, soon it will be just an unpleasant memory and you'll be back into the swing of things.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Chevaux, its now two am here  

I think the worst thing right now is I'm sleeping all through the day and not being able to sleep through the pain at night because of it. Good to hear that your shoulders feeling better  I'm looking forward to being back in my own bed! That's for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah, I know it can be hard rearranging your sleep cycles to the way they should be in your circumstances. I find music helps lull me to sleep or at least into a stupor. The other thing is watching videos with a slow moving plot - without fail I'm out of it ten minutes into the show.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Chingaz,

What kind of surgery did you have? Both feet at the same time?
And, arent' they giving you some kind of narcotic for pain, such as Percocet? (Oxycodone) or Vicodin?

When I had a Ceaserean for my first child, the incision is like 6 or 7 inches long, and of course, they cut through all the layers of muscle, too. Once the anesthetic wore off, the pain was tremedous. I was in Tokyo at the time and they are of a culture where you are supposed to be stoic. No way. I begged for pain releif and I got it!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

They are giving me something for the pain (don't ask me what its called, I have no idea)! Though, I think we're going to investigate today about finding something stronger again.

Yes, both feet at the same time. Something quite uncommon, they usually only do one at a time because of pain + recovery time, but hey...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Hugs and prayers sent your way! Things are bound to get better soon


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

And once again, I find myself being awake at night - unable to sleep. At least its only ten thirty and I was just given some pain relief. Anyone up for a chat? Haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

